# How.......



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

to get rid of little bugs in your coop or loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

what kind of little bugs?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

like the ones that are smaller than mosquitos and you usuay find them close to animals

PS: and how long does it take the egg to be fertiled like how long can the egg be by it self with out the parents sitting on it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I use Permethrin to spray the birds. You can get it at Southern States. It's been a LONG time since I bought any. I might have that spelled wrong. You can also give them some bath water with "Two Mule Team" Borax. This can be purchased at Wal-Mart or just about any grocery store. I put 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water. There are other things that you can use but I don't personally use them, so I"ll let some one else advise you on that. Are your birds not sitting on their eggs? They should never leave them for more than a few minutes at a time. If you're talking 20 minutes or less, provided the weather is warm enough, then that's ok although I've never had a bird stay off of the nest that long. Any longer than that, and there'a problem.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I use Permethrin to spray the birds. You can get it at Southern States. It's been a LONG time since I bought any. I might have that spelled wrong. You can also give them some bath water with "Two Mule Team" Borax. This can be purchased at Wal-Mart or just about any grocery store. I put 1 tablespoon to a gallon of water. There are other things that you can use but I don't personally use them, so I"ll let some one else advise you on that. Are your birds not sitting on their eggs? They should never leave them for more than a few minutes at a time. If you're talking 20 minutes or less, provided the weather is warm enough, then that's ok although I've never had a bird stay off of the nest that long. Any longer than that, and there'a problem.


 well since i'm persian i found this guy who is a doctor for pigeons and had them for 15 years now
and he told me to put garlic in their watter or shreded wood under them to get rid of the bugs
he knows alot he told me what medicine to use for my pigeons
and they havent left the egg yet, i was just wondering cause i get scared when they are switching places lol
and what time to usually pigeon eggs hatch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

you can put garlic in the water and I'm told that it is good for them. I don't use it though so can't tell you anything about that. Some of the folks on here do use garlic. Sure they'll be along in a while.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

and what time do usually pigeon eggs hatch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

that's a tricky one. I have them hatch in the middle of the night and all during the day. It's mostly, just wait and see. It can take the baby a full 24 hours to come out of the shell once it start pipping.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> that's a tricky one. I have them hatch in the middle of the night and all during the day. It's mostly, just wait and see. It can take the baby a full 24 hours to come out of the shell once it start pipping.


because i want to record it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> because i want to record it


You can't do that..............first of all the babies are completely covered so the only way to see them hatch is make the parent get off the nest. Obviously you don't want to do that. Also, the babies are wet when they first hatch and need time to dry. Trying to watch the eggs hatch is asking for trouble...............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> you can put garlic in the water and I'm told that it is good for them. I don't use it though so can't tell you anything about that. Some of the folks on here do use garlic. Sure they'll be along in a while.



*You can cut up a half a clove of garlic and put that in a gallon water. You can use more, it all depends on how much the birds tolerate. They need to drink their quota of water, and they won't if the garlic is too strong. You can also give garlic capsules, one a day, that makes it easier to know they are getting the benefits as well as drinking enough water.

*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Armin, one thing I've learned on this forum is that if you see that the egg is cracking a little, don't try to help the baby out because you could kill it by damaging the placenta (?). I think I have that right but Lovebirds can give you the right scoop on it. 

Just thought I'd mention this.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have never helped a baby out of the shell. I know it can be done, but you HAVE TO KNOW what you are doing. All I do is check to see if the eggs are pipping on the day they are suppose to hatch and then check again in about 6 or 7 hours and usually the baby is out by then. Sometimes if they start pipping late in the afternoon, the baby will rest a while.......some people say that they "sense" it's night time, and then will finish coming out of the shell early in the morning. All of this is a mute point though............the thing to do is just leave the parents alone and let them take care of things. They were hatching eggs and raising babies way before any of us came along. LOL


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Screen*

I use screen so smaller flying insects can't bother my birds. I don't want West Nile or poxs. Cedar shaving on the ground and in the nest. There are sprays and powders for bugs. Eggs hatch 18 days. Leave parents alone during hatching. Unless thier is a problem.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

alright i know that i'm not suposed to touch the babies cause the parents know what to do......

and is it okay to stay like 5 feet away and watch the baby hatch or the parents will feel unsafe?
and also my friend who is a doctor for pigeons told me to stick a garlick down their throught if they are sick until i get my batril medicine
my other bird that was sick got better but has problem walking on the left foot so the guy told me to feed it garlic until i get that medicine
what do u guys think?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Armin, 

It depends on the level of trust your birds have in you. If they are comfortable around you, then you MAY watch from a distance for short periods of time. If they aren't very tame and/or nervous, you could be disturbing their natural behaviour.

Yes, you can give a garlic capsule to each bird/day. Make sure they aren't too big and try lubricating them with water so that they will slide down easier.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Armin,
> 
> It depends on the level of trust your birds have in you. If they are comfortable around you, then you MAY watch from a distance for short periods of time. If they aren't very tame and/or nervous, you could be disturbing their natural behaviour.
> 
> Yes, you can give a garlic capsule to each bird/day. Make sure they aren't too big and try lubricating them with water so that they will slide down easier.


yeah they dont get scared that much when i go around them but they try to fly way from me like go to another space that is free, but when they see my brother coming they start moving around...

and i get the small pieace in garlic and cut it into half and wash them and put it down their throught and they dont seem to hate it, they just sit still thats it...but since i gave them clinee-tril the have gotten really faster and stronger


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

*???????????*

And also i just recieved my baytril medicine and water fountain for them and left shreded wood under the pigeons and gave them their medicine.....

i just feed them and then cock was on the eggs and as soon as i put the food in their loft he came out and made the hen go sit on the eggs......wouldnt the hen be humgry now? because it was the cock turn to be on the eggs.... is this okay? will the cock go back and sit on the eggs again?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Armin, if you will put the feed dish right beside the nest bowl so that they can both eat while sitting, they will only get up to poop and get a drink of water. Also, keep the feed dish with plenty of feed in it. From now until the babies are weaned, they should not be without feed at all. We've got some really cold weather coming up after today. You don't want those birds off that nest any more than necessary. One of them will go back to the nest shortly.
PS: I just realized you got Baytril?? What for? I have never used Baytril but I don't THINK that its something you should be giving birds that are about to hatch babies. I may be wrong......hopefully someone else will come on line soon.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Armin, if you will put the feed dish right beside the nest bowl so that they can both eat while sitting, they will only get up to poop and get a drink of water. Also, keep the feed dish with plenty of feed in it. From now until the babies are weaned, they should not be without feed at all. We've got some really cold weather coming up after today. You don't want those birds off that nest any more than necessary. One of them will go back to the nest shortly.
> PS: I just realized you got Baytril?? What for? I have never used Baytril but I don't THINK that its something you should be giving birds that are about to hatch babies. I may be wrong......hopefully someone else will come on line soon.


well it takes them 20 second to switch places and i got baytril because the bird that was sick got its mate sick also and it might have gotten the top bird sick
so i gave them baytril and the doctor said that its foot isnt working pretty well so give them baytril(the brown doesnt use its left foot that much) and the white one left wing is kinda loose so he said they got parapho..something like that lol so he said that would make them feel alot better in a week


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you mean paratyphoid? Armin, if your birds are sick they should not be getting ready to raise youngsters. We vaccinate our birds every year and I've never seen paratyphoid but I know that it's a serious illness. Some of you people that know about this stuff really need to step in here and give Armin some sound advice. You are just asking for ALL KINDS of problems if you let your birds raise babies when they are sick.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you mean paratyphoid? Armin, if your birds are sick they should not be getting ready to raise youngsters. We vaccinate our birds every year and I've never seen paratyphoid but I know that it's a serious illness. Some of you people that know about this stuff really need to step in here and give Armin some sound advice. You are just asking for ALL KINDS of problems if you let your birds raise babies when they are sick.


i didnt say the ones that have eggs are sick...
i said they might have caught the illness from the two pigeons that are under them

PS. and yes its Paratyphoid... and what medicine do u use for them to vaccinate them every year?
i dont know anything about medicines


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

well, it's the same thing. If you suspect your birds have ANYTHING, whether it be worms or PMV or whatever, you should take care of it BEFORE you allow them to breed. If you start breeding babies with parents that are sick in any way, it will just lead to unhealthy babies and become an even bigger problem.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

well they dont seem sick i just gave them the medicine incase they are sick but they look reay healthy..

and what medicine do u use every year?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We vaccinate our birds for Paratyphoid, PMV and Pox. I worm them twice a year with Ivomec. Before breeding I treat them for Cocci and Canker. I use the Multi-Mix from Global. I also use Repiratory Plus from Global. I switch between these two items with some others that I can't recall without going to the loft and looking. LOL
I'm really not trying to give you a hard time you know. It's just when your birds are sick, getting them well is of the utmost importance. If your birds are healthy, every thing else just falls into place.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> We vaccinate our birds for Paratyphoid, PMV and Pox. I worm them twice a year with Ivomec. Before breeding I treat them for Cocci and Canker. I use the Multi-Mix from Global. I also use Repiratory Plus from Global. I switch between these two items with some others that I can't recall without going to the loft and looking. LOL
> I'm really not trying to give you a hard time you know. It's just when your birds are sick, getting them well is of the utmost importance. If your birds are healthy, every thing else just falls into place.


yeah the ones that are on eggs are really healthy
my friend saw them and he was like wow those are the healthiest bird i have seen
and can u give me the link or the name of the product and which site to get it from please..?
thanks alot


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is the link for Globals

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=8

I use "Globals Multi-Mix" & "Globals Respiratory Plus", just scroll down the page and you will see them.

Here is the link to Siegel's.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=8

I use the "Tricho Plus" 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html

And the "Ornicure"

These are just the things that I use and so far it has worked for me. There are lots of other meds out there so you just have to try and sort through them and figure out what's best for you.

I also give my birds "Red Cell" once a week. It's a horse vitamin and can be bought at Southern States. I put 1 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Armin,

Did you take your birds to the vet and have them diagnosed for Paratyphoid?
Do not use medications like Baytril, just in case they are sick. This is a heavy duty antibiotic and should be used when a diagnosis has been made, and as medicine prescribed by qualified avian vet or rehabber. 

You can use products like Multi-Mix for preventive care before breeding and racing season.

If you have had these birds diagnosed with Paratyphoid by a qualified avian vet or rehabber, then continue the use of Baytril as prescribed. Be sure to isolate the sick birds, and do not allow them to hatch eggs. this is a very serious disease, which requires intensive care. They are not in any condition to hatch or raise young. Baytril is lethal for newborns and youngsters, it stunts their growth.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

well it takes 18 to 20 days 4 a egg to hatch and i touch baby pigeons all the time and the parents dont care and yull no the egg has hatched if u see a moving lump under the parent


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Birds take a long time to hatch from an egg, It is a beatuiful thing to watch and I have recorded it but it was a quail baby in an incubator with a picture window. It took several hours. I tried to show everyone the film but they all were so dissapointed that it took so long for one little crack in the eggshell and I ended up fast forwarding it to the exciting ending. When you are ready to try and watch the hatch, make sure you have a good chair.

Hope your birds get well soon.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mistifire said:


> Birds take a long time to hatch from an egg, It is a beatuiful thing to watch and I have recorded it but it was a quail baby in an incubator with a picture window. It took several hours. I tried to show everyone the film but they all were so dissapointed that it took so long for one little crack in the eggshell and I ended up fast forwarding it to the exciting ending. When you are ready to try and watch the hatch, make sure you have a good chair.
> 
> Hope your birds get well soon.


thanks and yeah i wish i had a camera to record it for a long time and so i can upload it


----------

